# A Confession



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

i think im turning goth...


im not going to post why at the moment because this thread might get flamed and i might do somthing bad. :'(


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2009)

come join us........we have cookies.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

...


----------



## Resonate (Feb 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> come join us........we have cookies.


Lies!!  

Jk.  Ok...is that a good thing or a bad thing for you clown town?


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont really know...

i used to hate goths...

now i htink im one of them...


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 11, 2009)

goth people are cool!


----------



## Resonate (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok.  I think there's 2 types of goths right?

1.  EXTREME GOTHS; ie:  EMO
2.  Normal Goths; Wearing Black

I don't see any problem with the 2nd one.  I'm not a goth or associated with any other "clique" in my school, but I have no clue why people do the first one.  *If you wanna be a Goth, then I see no Problem why you shouldn't be one.

*Edit


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

ill post some more in about an hour...

i got calss now


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 11, 2009)

goths arnt bad unless they turn emo and cut their wrists...thats just dumb.=3


----------



## Resonate (Feb 11, 2009)

Leo1 said:
			
		

> goths arnt bad unless they turn emo and cut their wrists...us


Yeah, I don't understand why people would choose to do that.   :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 11, 2009)

Leo1 said:
			
		

> goths arnt bad unless they turn emo and cut their wrists...us


Not everyone who is/acts emo cuts themselves D=


----------



## Resonate (Feb 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Leo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thoughts that what Emo meant...  (even more confused)  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2009)

it's fun to have conversations with goths.
John:so, hows life?
Goth:like an eternal black hole of nothingness where flowers die when they bloom, and everybody suffers


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 11, 2009)

harry
your not goth
u dont sound like a goth
and u play guitar and guitar hero


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong with it, the only peaple that are wrong that peaple think that peaple like goths are wrong are wrong.



If i made sence.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Feb 11, 2009)

And we care because?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh well.
You'll live trust me.
I think I turned goth too.

Pootman that's a stereotype -___-
Emo is a style, it means emotional, it can mean being happy....ugh.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2009)

A goth is just someone who listens to rock/metal and wears black, if you think your emo on the other hand, that's a different story.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> And we care because?


@Alyssa jerk.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Oh well.
> You'll live trust me.
> I think I turned goth too.
> 
> ...


Actully all Emos cut themselves and are depressed, however if your emo and you don't cut your called scene I think.


----------



## MygL (Feb 11, 2009)

errr cool if u like it i prefer being me instead of something else


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
All emos do not cut themselves, that's a stereotype emo was originally a style and now people take it as 'OM*G yer emo? yew cut yerself!!'

....
Emo is short for emotional, not necessarily people that cut themselves -__-


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and a girl in my class have that right


ok...

im over people saying that im not turning goth...

if you knew what has happened in my life lately youd think i would have killed myself by now...

i think most things are meaningless and stupid...

just because i like playing guitar hero dosent mean im not goth...

acwwfreak12 that means you...

i have cut myself once... after my uncle killed himself...


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

im goth buti dont dress my accf character like it


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you're goth, it's not such a big deal....it's not the end of the world, it's not like goths are horrible people who want to eat you -__-"

I don't see what the problem is.....


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

... the problem is everyone i know will kill me if i tell them... no-one knows yet...

apart from tbt...


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

i feel sad all the time and i fell like *censored.2.0* (i dont cut my self) am i goth or scene or whatever .......


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ... the problem is everyone i know will kill me if i tell them... no-one knows yet...
> 
> apart from tbt...


It's not anything bad.....why would they kill you?
If you're suffering through hard times they should be there for you and not get mad over it.

Like I said, it's not the end of the world...you're just feeling very bad lately, eh?
Maybe you'll be better after wards, or maybe goth is just a style you fit into best, either way don't get frustrated over it, or deny it, you're going through a tough time and there's really nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

what the.... why does it say censored 20????.......


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> what the.... why does it say censored 20????.......


Profanity is censored on TBT.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

my parents and brother are how you say

'gothophobic?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emo =/= cutting mmkay? =/

And so you're goth (or you think you are) big deal, doesn't matter.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

emo means emotional

its a type of music

not a type of person


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 11, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Leo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is dumb
but i did meet 1 real emo
he told me cutting himself and feeling pain is better then feeling nothing at all
._.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> my parents and brother are how you say
> 
> 'gothophobic?


There's nothing wrong with it.

And just because you're feeling bad, or hurting yourself, you shouldn't label yourself like that. I mean it's not anything bad but being depressed, etc. is normal for everyone when they're going through tough times, don't frustrate yourself over that.

You just sound like you need to let things out, don't let the stereotypes get to you. Everyone gets depressed once in a while and it's really not a big deal.

And why would they be gothophobic? What are they scared of goths? What's the worst thing a goth could do? Write a sad poem? Oh-so scary. -.-


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

i dont get the style of emo i mean cuting them selfs come on!!!.....


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
nicee
and true!!


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

my parents hate everything that is goth/emo... i got grounded when i downloaded nightwish songs...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> i dont get the style of emo i mean cuting them selfs come on!!!.....


The emo style isn't cutting yourself, that's a stereotype -__-
And people that cut themselves do so because they're very depressed.....[suicidal maybe] 

@clowntown:

I don't see what's so horrible about it.
If you want to look at it as 'goth' okay but being depressed isn't necessarily 'goth' 

If things were that way then I'd...nvm.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alyssa makes all these useless posts, just ignore it.


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

i like this topic.......


----------



## Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong. It's your own choice.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

i want to find myself as goth so i know what im feeling.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i want to find myself as goth so i know what im feeling.


What?

Well either way, there are a lot of depressed people going through emotional problems, and you might call it goth but if you really are going through all these problems don't worry about what others will think. They're supposed to help you. Maybe you can take therapy if you're really THAT depressed. 
And if you really must don't use the word 'goth' around them just 'depressed' 
It's not the end of the world! Darkness, depression, and sad poems! Boo-hoo! They're not going to eat you.


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

well goth lets you be different and be.... your self.....


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am in therapy :'(


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

oh and if you wondering....im a girl....


----------



## JJH (Feb 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> A goth is just someone who listens to rock/metal and wears black, if you think your emo on the other hand, that's a different story.


Ok, stereotypical *censored.1.1*, you just ruined the little respect from me you've earned.

A lot of my clothes are black, and I love rock and metal. Does that make me goth? And not all emos cut themselves. So quit being such as *censored.1.1*, and try ignoring stereotypes, ok?

It's people like YOU that make people not want to admit they're goth.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

... theres nothing called emo... people named them emos because they listend to EMOTIONAL music


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay, don't worry about it. It's not like you're alone. A few years ago I got really depressed too and I was in therapy. Just try not to think about the negative things, and focus on other things.

Don't worry what other people say to you; what they think, remember in the end it's your life and you control it, not them so whatever they say to you just let it slide because you're the one going through the tough problems and the depression, not them. 
And your parents should be helping you so try not to get to caught up on what they might think with this whole 'goth' scenario.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> come join us........we have cookies.


And MILK!!!!!

FTW!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Toon][quote="john102 said:
			
		

> come join us........we have cookies.


And MILK!!!!!

FTW![/quote]Guys that's not helping. 
This dude needs help so stop the pointless posts.


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you good at puting things a nice way....it kinda helped me...thanks...


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

coffeebean! you are a very nice person... although you give some people a hard ime...


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

my school tryed helping me they just make it worst *sigh* makes me more sad *sigh*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> coffeebean! you are a very nice person... although you give some people a hard ime...


Thank you. ^.^
I love to help people because I can understand what they're going through. I have a horrible temper though so sometimes...yah. But like I said remember it's your life and that's what's important not what others think just focus on you and trying to get over the depression.


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have to go now *sigh* bye.......


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

gonna wait a while to tell mah parents tho


----------



## Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. I wear black, and listen to that type of music as well. But, I'm not goth. You can still be emo without cutting yourself, as well. A lot of people get drawn in to these stereotype-things. Saying, "Oh! That person is wearing black! There so goth." Which is really annoying. Being goth is your own choice, besides trying new things is all about growing up and finding yourself.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 11, 2009)

im going off for a while... be back in about 2 hours and 20 mins


----------



## JJH (Feb 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides, you could be wearing all solid black and not dressing "goth style". Goth is closely related to bondage. Chains, straight-jackets, fishnet, and that sort of thing are more goth than a pair of black jeans.


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 11, 2009)

thats right my cousin ocean is scene (and ocean is a girl) but all emos cut people like them minus the cutting are scene
Goth:fine
Emo:a little wierd
Scenek but just a tad funny looking


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you know 100% what a emo person is, every Emo person cuts themselves, there is a less hardcore version of Emo though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMM Bondage...... But I still don't think you people understand what Emo and means, yes it means Emotional but the word itself Emo means you cut yourself ok? It's not a stereotype it's a fact, if your not cutting yourself then your scene, get the fact straight. :l I'm scene myself, I know these things. 
EDIT: JJH, you took what I said first to seriously.


----------



## Joe (Feb 12, 2009)

Phail topic.
You can't just turn goth all of a sudden. lawl


----------



## Anna (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol the ad at the bottom of my page is Join the gothscence 
Lol XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But I still don't think you people understand what Emo and means, yes it means Emotional but the word itself Emo means you cut yourself ok? It's not a stereotype it's a fact,


No it *censored.3.0*ing doesn't. That's part of the stereotype.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Phail topic.
> You can't just turn goth all of a sudden. lawl


Maybe he's been going through this for awhile, but didn't have the strength to admit it 'till now. :|


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. I _hate_ when everyone says you cut your wrists just because your emo. -_-

Its a stereotype people learn what it means!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> And we care because?


LOL its fun to be called the rudest member here when there's posts like this.


anyway off topic

4 users reading this topic
Members: #Garrett, Master Crash, Bear, Furry Sparks

Why is bear's member title green when he has 28 posts and FS is green with 6k posts?!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I couldn't read that o.o;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

My bad I'll edit that I was rushing :\


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDITED the spelling and such better :\


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh you people still dont get it, Emos cut themselves, Scene is just emo but without the cutting, if your Emo and you don't cut yourself your scene NOT emo.
EDIT: Whatever though, I don't want to start someting and i'm I could be right or you could be right, i'm not 100% sure, so i'm just going to go now.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmm so many replies...

some nice...

some spam...


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh mega i cant be a scene...



> i have cut myself once when my uncle killed himself



so thats out...

...

i dont know what the point of me posting that was...

*sigh*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd never cut myself, the feeling of a knife slicing is just...:S I just hug a pillow to get over my emotional pain, hugging pillows helps alot.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

my pillow smells like cat urine though


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

This thread is *censored.3.0*ing stupid
"Imma goth! waaaaa!" Who cares?
That's not some "big confession" 
Children in ethiopia are starving to death, and you're complaining about the that you like to wear black clothes and eye makeup? <_<

Pathetic.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> This thread is *censored.3.0*ing stupid
> "Imma goth! waaaaa!" Who cares?
> That's not some "big confession"
> Children in ethiopia are starving to death, and you're complaining about the that you like to wear black clothes and eye makeup? <_<
> ...


thats just mean


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> This thread is *censored.3.0*ing stupid
> "Imma goth! waaaaa!" Who cares?
> That's not some "big confession"
> Children in ethiopia are starving to death, and you're complaining about the that you like to wear black clothes and eye makeup? <_<
> ...


Did you read through the whole thing?
I mean I agree it's not a big deal but he's going through hard times.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right though.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol this coming from "the meanest person on TBT" 

EDIT: I know you actually are not. Twas a joke.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh surprisingly. I just feel bad for the dude, it's not just the whole being goth crap, that's nothing it's why he feels so depressed and the fact that I can relate to him right now.

EDIT: I know ^.^
LULZ You know I luff you xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> no offense
> 
> EMOS SUCK BALLS!!!


That wasn't really necessary.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> no offense
> 
> EMOS SUCK BALLS!!!


no offence

GTFO! NOBODY LIKES YOU!


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12... your like my parents...


stop now...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Goth people aren't depressed so he's not Goth, the thing that seperates Emo and Goth is depression, Gothic people just like the color black.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

harry
ur messed up look at ur avatar


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Goth people aren't depressed so he's not Goth, the thing that seperates Emo and Goth is depression, Gothic people just like the color black.


... ive liked black since i was like 6...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

For some reason old people think Goths, Emos, and Scenes worship the devil, Devil worshipers wear Red robes, Nuns and high priests wear black robes, can't people get they're facts straight?


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> For some reason old people think Goths, Emos, and Scenes worship the devil, Devil worshipers wear Red robes, Nuns and high priests wear black robes, can't people get they're facts straight?


Explain the band judas priest and preachers


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

just cos i like pentagrams....


they *REPEL* the devil... not attract him...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno what that means.
When i'm a adult and can wear what I want it's going to be black, blue, and white and black long hair with covering one eye with one big blue streak. <3


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so ur goona look like L


im gonna look like captian falcon :r


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? L looks nothing like how I described.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a poser   <_<


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

...

ima gonna have long white hair and wear black pants and white striped black T-shirts under a grey jacket...

anymore flaming will be reported...


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

messed up lol srry


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ima gonna have long white hair and wear black pants and white striped black T-shirts under a grey jacket...
> 
> anymore flaming will be reported...


Oh that's sexy.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first thing thats made me smile today


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emo stereotype: Emos love Nintendo
Just thought i'd say that, not saying it's true though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G GTFO AND STOP THE FLAMING.
You keep stereotyping and anyone can play what they want!

AN EMO CAN PLAY AC AND STILL BE EMO! sheeesh enough with this crap -__-


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... SCREW... YOU... NUB!

get off my freinds list


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't make me beat you up coffe


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he got the stereotype backwards.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Babe, I'd LOVE to see you try.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you could do that. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Emo haters remind me of Furry Haters.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 12, 2009)

IM 52 and ill beat u up!!!!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

FLAMEFLAMEFLAMEFLAME...
Might as well, about as much snece as most morons here are making.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> IM 52 and ill beat u up!!!!


^.^
Good to know ^.^

You're 52?
Awesome sauce.
I'm sure the worst you can do is strain yourself at an attempt to beat me up ^.^


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 12, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> FLAMEFLAMEFLAMEFLAME...
> Might as well, about as much snece as most morons here are making.


Chill man Flame is rather amusing to watch or read whatever.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.
But tbt has had too much of the stuff lately, from he usual suspects aswell.
But whatever... I'll leave it and watch things develop; i.e into stupidity


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> IM 52 and ill beat u up!!!!


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

I'll believe it when I see it...

You're the most immature person I've ever met been aware of


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I wonder what kind of hater comes next.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying anything, not to you anyway.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

... id rather no more haters to come...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ... id rather no more haters to come...


Well the sad fact is there's always going to be haters, i'm going to leave this thread now, it's already gotten me into the top 10 posters today. :'(
EDIT: I've been a bit spammy lately, I apologize TBT.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* u


-_-;

*facepalms forever*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* u


For a "52" year old, you sure have the brain of a two year old >_>


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

but goth is so lame now lol

Don't you want to be emo or scene? lolol
That stuff is so cheesy XD


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> but goth is so lame now lol
> 
> Don't you want to be emo or scene? lolol
> That stuff is so cheesy XD


depends if you class me as emo... for cutting myself a couple times... id like to be scene instead but.. i just dont know...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Emo haters remind me of Furry Haters.


Emo furries ftw. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... whats a furry? is it that brown thing scaring that cat?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AW! What kind of Animal is that though, oh it's a goat, would've been cuter as a kitty or a fox.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

i cant see pictures on school computers


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try taking the parts of stuff you like about each thing and make your own thing. You dont have to be one thing. Be a leader XD


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no clue what you mean...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find one D=


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A anthropormorphic animal, like a dog or cat with a human shaped body.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the dog people of sesame street that make mudcake


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk what that is, but you know like a Sonic or Star Fox character.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh kk ill try and get a picture of them...


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you don't have to be all goth or scene. Take the parts you like from those things and make a whole new thing for yourself. You dont have to be just one thing. Be you.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... im a gene?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't this isn't the furry thread. (Dammit ZF you got me posting in here again)


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing is full of furries. LOL


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

ok no more talk of furries


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for being so confusing. I just think calling yourself something like emo, punk, goth, etc is pretty lame. Like they dont know what to do with themselves so they copy a groyp of people and do as they do...like sheep...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

^Why?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are called posers.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baaaaaaaaa

lol


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

jokin with that...


my bad humor...


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> jokin with that...
> 
> 
> my bad humor...


XD
its okay.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't call myself emo, other people call me emo. 

Somtimes. 

=p


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

...

...

...

i just had someone come up behind me and give me a razorblade... wow...

i only look a little emo at the moment...


----------



## Chibz (Feb 12, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


O.O Where did the have razorblades...?

Sharp things make me nervous...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 12, 2009)

Hub12:

*coughimgoingtopmthistoanadmincoughcough*

inb4lock


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12:
> 
> *coughimgoingtopmthistoanadmincoughcough*
> 
> inb4lock


What i do?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

rly harry


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys that's not helping. 
This dude needs help so stop the pointless posts. [/quote]Lol yeah...

Seriously....It's OK if you're goth, or even Emo.

Just don't cut yourself in bad places.
If Goth, then.....just act like normal...but uncaringly.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 12, 2009)

reading this, it seems like being "goth" is like coming out of the closet, lol...

wow, have times changed.

being "goth" or "emo" or "a prep" or whatever the new little words are these days, if you have to *actually think* about being one of those things, and try to attain "goth status" or whatever, i think it's the stupidest thing on the planet. you're you, i'm me, she's her, he's he - we're us. we're people, all unique and we like different things. if you want to wear all black, ok. i wore all black in school but it wasn't to announce to the world that i was "goth" or anything. i just liked focusing on my school work and realized that if i wore black, people normally left me alone. 

kid, if you want to make a fashion statement, that's cool, but meh... i think actually having to consciously say you're going to be something you're not (obviously you're not since you have to *try* to be "GOTH") you're not being true to yourself, and you're just doing it for attention.

and making a post like this kind of proves it's for the attention...


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

that just seems a bit stupid...


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 13, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> that just seems a bit stupid...


sorry, but i need some reasons to accept that statement, lol.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

saying something like that is wrong... i have nothing else to say...


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 13, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> saying something like that is wrong... i have nothing else to say...


wrong why? 

OMG U IS WRONG!!!!! just r!!!! don't ask why!!! i can't say yyy!!!! go away!!!!

ok, repeat this a few times and then try to make a post that you can actually keep your thread alive by making some sense... let's have a conversation as intelligent human beings, and not:

UR WRONG!

NO U!!!!

YES HUH!!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 13, 2009)

Its just a phase really.

All tweens go through it.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

1. im 14
2. im a tween
3. i know its a phase...

im just so depressed


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 13, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> 1. im 14
> 2. im a tween
> 3. i know its a phase...
> 
> im just so depressed


yeah, you'll feel depressed and probably cry a lot for no reason. :/ but it's no reason to go 100% doom and gloom 24/7. you'll have good days in there too, and it would be pretty stupid to still feel like you have this image to be ("goth") when you're having a happy day...


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 13, 2009)

When I'm happy I like to show it. There is no reason in covering up my emotions just for an image....

=3


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

tell you the truth

last happy day i had was 3 years ago... when i got my guitar...


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 13, 2009)

So each and every single day after that for 3 years wasn't a happy day?

Really?

So you like, live under a rock or something?


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

pretty much

not allowed outta my house...


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 13, 2009)

ive neva been grounded and neva will...i feel srry for u clown town =(


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 13, 2009)

Like, grounded or restricted because parents feel like being controlling?


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Like, grounded or restricted because parents feel like being controlling?


2nd 1...

only allowed out for work...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

I have some friends that are goth dress in black a lot. People always call me emo because of my hair and the way I dress... I'm not emo, I'm just myself.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

My depression isn't a phase it's a disorder i'll never be truly happy unless I can be together with my love in real life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> My depression isn't a phase it's a disorder i'll never be truly happy unless I can be together with my love in real life.


I have depression, too. And bipolar. =P


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 13, 2009)

im back......now what.....*sigh* whatever


----------

